# Today's Haul...



## Jester966 (Oct 27, 2015)

I have been wanting a dividing head for a while.  The smaller ones don't seem to pop up too often in the used market around here, and new, even the chinese ones, are kinda pricey and expensive to ship.  Last night I was lucky to find this one for sale complete with the accessories for $300.  It's Chinese but seems fairly decent for the price ($316 new, just for the table - dividing kit with two plates is another $120 and I'm not sure for the tailstock... plus taxes)   Previous owner said it had never been used:




Always bring extra cash, just in case... I also picked up the following lot for another $150:




(Including two rags and the bottle of rust remover!)


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Oct 27, 2015)

You did good


----------



## Jester966 (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm not sure the previous owner realized what he had, and to be honest, neither did I until I brought it home.  There is a mix of old, quality Europian/North American items mixed with some new Chinese stuff (most of which seems brand new).

One 1/2" genuine Jacobs chuck, two Albrecht keyless chucks on morse 2 arbors, and another made-in-Germany keyless chuck on a morse 3 arbor (I don't recognize the brand, it's written in cursive and looks like Loniella or Boniella - does anyone know what it says?):




A very nice looking (minus some light surface rust) 2.5" sine vice.  Can't find any brand on it but it does not appear to be a knock-off.  I've also never seen one like this with two dovetail slots.  Anyone recognize this?:




Vee-blocks.  The largest is a Brown & Sharp, the others are not legiable yet...:




0-1" mic is a Moore & Wright, the 1-2" is a Starrett.  Both need some cleanup:


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 27, 2015)

We should all be so lucky.  .... You did well.


----------



## Jester966 (Oct 27, 2015)

Surface gauge (I think it's an older Starrett, though it doesn't appear to be etched).  I've only used one once, during my apprenticeship, as a "pointer" for getting a four-jaw setup close before indicating.  I suppose I will have to figure out the other uses for it, now that I have one:




Angle plates:




Endmills (including quite a few ball noses), small dovetail cutter and a woodruff key cutter, chamfer tools, burrs, some drills, etc.  Some made in poland and other europian countries, most of the endmills are chinese but brand new:




Tones of HSS and brazed carbide lathe tooling, ranging from 5/8" down.  The two red tubes are "Hardinge Special" brazed tools which a brand new and look very nice, but are both left hand cutters which I don't tend to use much except for facing:




Also a variety of other stuff, as seen in the first pic, including a bunch of boring bars, two adjustable reamers, clamps, MT3 live center, honing stones, a few edge finders, morse adapters etc...
If anyone has any information on any of this stuff, please let me know.  Particularly interested in finding out about the sine vice, if anyone recognizes it.


----------



## middle.road (Oct 28, 2015)

That 'Sine' vise looks fantastic.


----------



## Bill C. (Oct 28, 2015)

Jester966 said:


> I'm not sure the previous owner realized what he had, and to be honest, neither did I until I brought it home.  There is a mix of old, quality Europian/North American items mixed with some new Chinese stuff (most of which seems brand new).
> 
> One 1/2" genuine Jacobs chuck, two Albrecht keyless chucks on morse 2 arbors, and another made-in-Germany keyless chuck on a morse 3 arbor (I don't recognize the brand, it's written in cursive and looks like Loniella or Boniella - does anyone know what it says?):
> 
> ...



I would think a little Scotch Brite and drop of oil would bring the "V" blocks back to looking new.


----------



## Bill C. (Oct 28, 2015)

A nice find.  Hope if you can't use some of the tool bits that you can sell some.


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 28, 2015)

A nice haul!


----------



## middle.road (Oct 28, 2015)

Bill C. said:


> I would think a little Scotch Brite and drop of oil would bring the "V" blocks back to looking new.


Try to stay away from the Green or Red. I've been using the Gray #7448 (Ultra Fine) to clean up items lately.
(And with the rusting problem I have in my shop it's beginning to seem that is all I'm doing lately...)
On some 1-2-3 block and some Vee blocks I used polishing compound and a leather pad. Lot of elbow grease but the results were nice.


----------



## AR1911 (Oct 28, 2015)

Just drop the V-blocks and anything else into a bucket of Evaporust.  Wait a couple of days and take them out, rinse, dry, and oil lightly.


----------

